# Indefinite Leave to Remain - Where is my card?!



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

I applied, and was granted Indefinite Leave to Remain on the 27th of March 2012. 

It is now 7 working days since and my card has still not arrived. 

Of course the phone number on the letter doesn't work and the automatic email I received after emailing them said I can expect a response in 5 working days. 

Easter weekend is approaching and I am due to leave the UK next Friday for 2 weeks. 

Any ideas on how to check where the card is? 

If it doesn't arrive I intend to still leave and things will kick off when I arrive back at Heathrow. 

(Rant: We pay 1300 GPB for this 'express' service - the taxpayer pays nothing. Yet, there is NO accountability and no customer service. Surely they should be reported to the Office for Fair Trading as they are not supplying the service they claim to?)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SamCov said:


> I applied, and was granted Indefinite Leave to Remain on the 27th of March 2012.
> 
> It is now 7 working days since and my card has still not arrived.
> 
> ...


UKBA is very busy at the moment partly because of the start of the holiday/travel season but also because a lot of people are bringing forward their visa/leave applications in view of impending new rules and further restrictions on family migration.


----------



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> UKBA is very busy at the moment partly because of the start of the holiday/travel season but also because a lot of people are bringing forward their visa/leave applications in view of impending new rules and further restrictions on family migration.


But why no tracking code? Dispatch notification? There is no communication and no chance to query. 

If they had issued a sticker AND a card then we wouldn't have this problem. 

If I leave the UK and come back without the card what is the likely consequence?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SamCov said:


> But why no tracking code? Dispatch notification? There is no communication and no chance to query.
> 
> If they had issued a sticker AND a card then we wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> If I leave the UK and come back without the card what is the likely consequence?


No they don't offer that. After 10 days of non-delivery, you are supposed to send an email notification. 

You aren't supposed to travel without your BRP, and they tell you not to book an urgent travel until you receive the card. I don't know the exact consequences of trying to get back into UK without BRP, but since they no longer make an entry in your passport about your status such as ILR (can you confirm that?), you have nothing to show you are a returning resident, and UKBA database may not have been updated. So you take a risk, and the worst that can happen is you are denied entry (lack of required travel document) and sent back. They may take pity and let you in, but I wouldn't count on it, unless your travel has been urgent (such as seeing a dying relative). If there is any way you can delay your departure, I'd do it. Of course your BRP may arrive after you've left, and your family can send it to you abroad by secure, insured delivery (don't just post it).


----------



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, ten days of non-delivery - I am on day 7 but there is the Easter weekend coming and this is usually an excuse to shut down for about ten days.

If it doesn't arrive then they have failed to deliver. I have a wedding to get back to and can't afford to cancel or rebook. 

I emailed an enquiry and the auto-response said they would deal with my request within 5 working days (WTF IS THAT ?!)

If I can get my stuff together and play by the book then surely they should too?!

I have the confirmation page and receipts confirming I have been granted ILR. It tells me not to make any travel plans though, effectively making us prisoners. Up until February you got the sticker in your passport there and then. 

This is grossly unfair and pathetic.

I am sure there would be legal implications involved should it not arrive.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SamCov said:


> Yes, ten days of non-delivery - I am on day 7 but there is the Easter weekend coming and this is usually an excuse to shut down for about ten days.
> 
> If it doesn't arrive then they have failed to deliver. I have a wedding to get back to and can't afford to cancel or rebook.
> 
> ...


Thank you for confirming that. It's a retrograde step but they say BRP will be better than carrying your passport around for job application or benefit claim. 



> This is grossly unfair and pathetic.
> 
> I am sure there would be legal implications involved should it not arrive.


You can't just sue them in county court, as they have Crown immunity. You have to take action in High Court, through a barrister at your own expense, unless you manage to get supported by a pressure group like Liberty.

Have a word with your MP. They can get a direct response from Home Office through its parliamentary section.


----------



## helpme (Jun 20, 2012)

hello,

i have couple of question i would like to ask, and i hope you could help me out, please.

i have applied for my ILR at the end of March and i had had my BIOMETRIC done on two occassions for this application as the first one , based on what the home office said that their system had crashed when i had done my biometric the first time and therefore required me to take any another biometric. which i did it abt 3 weeks back (latest one ). i have done my biometric when i applied for my application twice before as well couple of years back and when i did my biometric i normally got my card less than 2 weeks after the biometric for application (twice) . I read it somewhere before as well on the internet that it says it should normally arrive in 10 working days and its been slightly more than 3 weeks and most of the ppl i know they got their IRL within max 2 months ,some even less than that.

2ndly, when i had gone for my biometric the 2nd time in the same place in POST OFFICE, i felt my fingerprints were not taken properly, my gut feeling. And i was abit concern abit this as well, because on i was told to do it again and when i had a look at that chap who were doing the scanning on the computer, looking abit not unsure, Just wondering if the fingerprint is not right or is not done properly, will the system ask you to do it again and or can you over right the system, i got this gut feeling he might have messed my with my biometric, perhaps even overright the system though my fingerprints were not taken properly ? not sure? what happens if my visa is refused( touch wood) because of this issue ? can i appeal or do i get to redo it again or what ?

lastly, is it true that if i were to speak to my MP and tell him/her to find out what's going on with my application, can my mp request for my application to be processed faster or even find out whats going on with my application? i know if i were to ring them and find out they will just tell me that it will take up to 6 months. i cant even keep track of how far my application can gone so far form the website? such poor services. I was thinking of getting my MP TO FIND out on my behalf if it helps. I would be really grateful if you could answer all my queries. 

Regards
helpme


----------



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

helpme said:


> hello,
> 
> i have couple of question i would like to ask, and i hope you could help me out, please.
> 
> ...



1) My card eventually came. I recall I emailed their office, and they did actually reply. The first reply was standard and unhelpful. But the second time I enquired they were actually able to give me a tracking number and the name of the logistics company that was delivering. So they got there in the end. 

[email protected]

That is all I can advise on. I doubt your MP would be of any use in this matter, and I doubt they would penalise you for wrong biometrics!

Goodluck


----------



## helpme (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello again,

My application was done through POST for ILR. 
1) How would i know how far they have gone theough with my application 
2) how would you know that they have finalised their decision
3) Is there any way to find out abt this or even keep track?
4) what happen if you or any one in ya family is not present at home on the
Time they come with ya card? Will they drop a msg to tell u rearrange for another day?
Or u would need to go to nearest home office to collect it the next time

Regards
Helpme


----------



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

helpme said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My application was done through POST for ILR.
> 1) How would i know how far they have gone theough with my application
> ...


I went to the UK Border Office and did my application in person - express route. They return it in 10 days. When you do it by post it can take months. It says that quite clearly on the application form.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you went through a legal advisor, they may have a special line to phone up for an update. Asking your MP may be worth while, though they are overworked and may not prioritise non-urgent requests, but worth a try, as UKBA do respond to requests from MPs through their parliamentary section. 
Otherwise, as stated, there's nothing you can do other than to wait.


----------



## helpme (Jun 20, 2012)

its been slightly more than 3 months now, since i applied for my IRL and it's been between 4-5 weeks since i did my bio metric. Y do i still not get any response back from the home office ? as far as i know once you have done your biometric , it shouldnt take long for us to get our passport. I had applied before on two seperate occasion and had always got my passport back with the right visa within 2 weeks after the biometric . If i were to get my local Mp to write a letter to them or get mp to ring them and put pressure onto them to quicker my process, is it possible ? coz i heard it somewhere before that your process will be dealt differently if your local Mp start getting involved, Please someone give me advise on what i can do to find out about my application ? btw i applied through post

regards
helpme


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

helpme said:


> its been slightly more than 3 months now, since i applied for my IRL and it's been between 4-5 weeks since i did my bio metric. Y do i still not get any response back from the home office ? as far as i know once you have done your biometric , it shouldnt take long for us to get our passport. I had applied before on two seperate occasion and had always got my passport back with the right visa within 2 weeks after the biometric . If i were to get my local Mp to write a letter to them or get mp to ring them and put pressure onto them to quicker my process, is it possible ? coz i heard it somewhere before that your process will be dealt differently if your local Mp start getting involved, Please someone give me advise on what i can do to find out about my application ? btw i applied through post


3 months is nothing. Average is around 3-4 months. Getting your MP involved may be worth while, though there's no guarantee they will speed it up. Their undertaking is to deal with non-urgent applications within 6 months. They would say you could have paid more for premium service.


----------



## Disappointed (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been waiting for 7 months. Applied by post. Tried to get local MP to help but they couldn't do anything for me. I am an Australian married to a Brit. Married for 32 years and 2 children living here, already British citizens. Can't travel and can't look for work. My life is in limbo. Very angry.


----------



## SamCov (Jan 12, 2012)

helpme said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My application was done through POST for ILR.
> 1) How would i know how far they have gone theough with my application
> ...


I opted to avoid doing it by post precisely because of all the uncertainty. Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to comment on this aspect. 

However, they do use a really good delivery company. Just go through the thread - I have mentioned before who it was. Once the application is processed you are able to track it, so you will be able to make sure you are available to sign for the card...


----------

